# DF works weekends too



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Mr Lew bombed the tar out of me today , check out this rad 5er : :brick:

Corona Gordo Corojo 
Bohemio Knot Corojo 
Robusto Double Wrap Maduro / Corojo 
Torpedo Custom Blend 
Robusto Sumatra 

The cigars look so delicious , the bohemio knot corojo looks beautiful and im very excited to smoke that bad boy !! And do a review on it !!
Im going to do my best to let it rest a couple days , after traveling before taking it down...but uhhhhh i dont know if its going to make it past tonight !!
i mean look at it....how could you say No !!!!!!

thanks again Lew :biggrin::biggrin:
i will take care of ya...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pick up u are getting ur ASS handed to u this week.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Great pick up u are getting ur ASS handed to u this week.


No Shit !!! im getting smacked around like crazy ! 
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice hit on your there Red.

those DF's have been flying around everywhere!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Grats man, enjoy them smokes!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lew must have a lot of confidence in those smokes

They do look tasty


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up Chad!!Great send out Lew!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Lew must have a lot of confidence in those smokes
> 
> They do look tasty


With good reason, just smoked a lancero last night. MMMMM MMMMM Good.:biggrin:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

He's a one man wrecking crew.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Lew must have a lot of confidence in those smokes
> 
> They do look tasty


I do and will put them up in a complete blind taste test against ANYONE!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey redbeard, they were made to be smoked. Don't worry, I have thousands more. Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> I do and will put them up in a complete blind taste test against ANYONE!


Wow ... that says a lot.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> I do and will put them up in a complete blind taste test against ANYONE!


I like em too--Only had 2 so far and looking forward to #3--very nice smoke Lew!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Don Francisco said:


> Hey redbeard, they were made to be smoked. Don't worry, I have thousands more. Enjoy them my friend!


oh yeah !!! i am not worried...im ready to take the Knot down RIGHT NOW !!! it looks so tempting theres no way its going to survive long in my humi !!!
and the others will probably have a short humi life as well !!! good thing there is plenty more !! thanks lew :brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lew continues to drop the hammer!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Another steller hit by Lew!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Lew is one crazy man!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Lew did it again!! :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I tried out the Bohemio Knot Corojo from the batch that Lew hammered me with - a damn good smoke IMO









would love to pick up more, but I think I'm going to have to put that off a bit with the way the canuck buck has been hammered recently.... (used to be close to par, been dropping like nobody's business in the past week or so) :frown:

soon, my precious....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Lew must have a lot of confidence in those smokes
> 
> They do look tasty


well, i can tell exactly why lew has confidence in these smoke !!!
they are effin excellent !!
i am smoking this Bohemio Knot Corojo right now!!!
and i man o man , this is one very rad cigar !
this bad boy has move flavor than a pizza with all the toppings, its definitly going to find a regular spot in my humi !!!
im reaching the half way point on this smoke and i cannot set it down, it is truely and amazing cigar !
You could not ask for a cigar to have a better drawl , it hits like mickey mantel .
ok...ill get back to yah ...i have to keep puffing


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

burned my fingers when I had that one... I hated to put it down, it was soo good!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ngetal said:


> burned my fingers when I had that one... I hated to put it down, it was soo good!


i have to agree ! its going to be hard to say good by....this is a wonderful blend, a true piece of art


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Red, i dont believe you


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Red, i dont believe you


what dont you belive ??????


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

just kidding
i've heard great things about the DF's.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Rojo Camacho said:


> just kidding
> i've heard great things about the DF's.


im telling you with 100 percent honesty !!! this cigar is friggin TOP ... OF .. THE... LINE !!!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

next time i purchase cigars , lets put it this way... they will be from DF.com !!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ok, i believe you then.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice hit Lew!! Can't wait to smoke another DF myself.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Rojo Camacho said:


> ok, i believe you then.


hehe, has the lew blessed you with some of these ? i cant keep track anymore!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

my first , but definitly not my last Don Francisco !!
the corojo knot !! a effing great great great cigar !!
these pics mite not be the best..ive been drinkn since around 830 am and its past midnight now !!! 

haha, man i look drunk. the wife takes a good picture lol :roflmao:


ok , pics to come..it wont let me put them up...wtf!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mite have a DF for breakfast too!!
this damn thing wont let me put up pics


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

redbeard said:


> hehe, has the lew blessed you with some of these ? i cant keep track anymore!


nope, i'm just taking everyones word on them.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

ooh wow those look so yummy wat a great hit lew those look incredible


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

another awesome blast!!!


----------

